# 5914 fixup



## jmhoying (May 5, 2013)

Started fixing up a 5914 (my first real lathe).  I owned a used Chinese mulit-purpose unit for a few weeks, and wasn't very impressed.  I have the tailstock rebuilt and painted and am working on the cross-slide at this time.  Working out a few issues in the apron (mostly clutch problems).  The variable speed is working good, so I don't think I'll run into any more surprises, but who knows.


----------



## Old Iron (May 5, 2013)

A needle scaler would make short of that old paint, Thanks for sharing and keep us up dated.

Paul


----------



## gmaxed (May 5, 2013)

nice lathe!!Have you checked the gears in the quick change gear box?I had to replace 4 of mine.Clausing nolonger has them so I had to make the one's I needed.Nice to have a waterjet when needed:thumbsup:


----------



## jmhoying (May 5, 2013)

gmaxed said:


> nice lathe!!Have you checked the gears in the quick change gear box?I had to replace 4 of mine.Clausing nolonger has them so I had to make the one's I needed.Nice to have a waterjet when needed:thumbsup:



I forgot to mention that the QCGB was a bit of a surprise also.  The cast arm that controls the position of the gears must of broke many years ago and the previous owner brazed it back together.  The break was through the bearing area of the small gear, and they didn't get the alignment quite right, which caused binding.  I picked up a whole QCGB on eBay and now have a spare set of gears.

Another issue (aka "expense") that I have is that I need a mounting plate for a 3-jaw chuck.  The lathe was at auction, and came with a 10" 4-jaw chuck mounted, and a 6" 3-jaw in a box.  I didn't realize that the 3-jaw was never set up to mount on the lathe.  It had a back-plate to surface mount it for milling.  I need to fine a L00 mounting plate for it.  In an ideal world, a nice new 8" 3-jaw with L00 mount would be what I desire, the the cash is running low on this project.

Jack


----------



## Tamper84 (May 5, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 6, 2013)

nice "First" lathe you got there. with some work it should be a gem.

RE the chuck - at least you have a working 4 jaw which is better to have than just a 3jaw long term. you can wait till funds accumulate to find a back plate, or backplate + chuck combo on eBay or something like that.


----------



## jmhoying (May 7, 2013)

A few updates:
  The clutch in the apron that keeps you from overpowering the handwheel was broken.  Apparently a previous owner drilled out a 4 of the 6 ball retaining holes and replaced the original balls with larger ones.  This made no sense, and led to a broken side plate on the clutch.  I drilled out the holes and made inserts (on my cheap Chinese lathe) so the original size balls will fit again.  Photos below.






  Also, the crossfeed had a lot of slop in it, so after inspecting the screw, I decided to have it repaired.  I sent it off to have a new screw portion welded on. Will also be replacing the T-nut.  This photo shows the thread difference from the end of the shaft that is rarely used, compared to the portion that sees continuous use.




Working on paint at this time.

Jack


----------

